# How big is a bucket?



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Just about every shampoo I have bought gives directions something like: add one cap per bucket.
Now what I would like to know. Is a bucket a known standard size like a table spoon is when cooking.
I have a bucket which will hold 15L and others that hold 5L so which is it  

I am sure it's on here somewhere, but I cannot find it.

Cheers


----------



## Fishlock (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sure a standard bucket is considered twenty litres in size... :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

That's one big bucket if right. I thought it was more like 5L or a Gallon (UK or USA?). Wish they would just give a ratio.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

The Chemical Guys bucket is 16 litres and the Megs bucket is 13.5L


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

How deep is a hole 

Nah I think the standard bucket size is around the one gallon mark / 5 of the finest english litres 

H


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Ok so it's not me then no one really knows.
How stupid is this, by the manufacturers. Looks like I'll have to send an email to them.
One post says 20L another 5L, someones going to have a mix 4x stronger


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine has litre markers inside the buckets. The black ones from Halfords are 10 litres. At least I think that's what mine is


----------



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

Fishlock said:


> I'm sure a standard bucket is considered twenty litres in size... :thumb:


Thats one massive bucket!

I would have though it was 10ltr, most normal car washing bucket you can buy from the likes of halfrauds are 10ltr.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Turtle Wax define a bucket as 10L, when giving dilution ratios for one of their shampoos I use.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Been in contact with the Carplan brand and there answer was 
"oh a normal sized bucket really", 
"doesn't really matter"
:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho 
On further questioning I got a reply of appox 5L or a UK Gallon.
This covers all there range (ie. all Tetrosyl brands)
So for Triplewax Car Shampoo (first example of 'add to a bucket' i could find) it is 16ml shampoo to 4546ml water. 
That's 283:1 for this product.

I am waiting a reply from Turtle wax as well.


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

cant believe the varience in what everyone thinks a std bucket size is lol


----------

